# Spiele zum Anfassen - Nvidia 3D Vision 2 im Praxis-Test



## PCGH_Phil (4. Juli 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Spiele zum Anfassen - Nvidia 3D Vision 2 im Praxis-Test* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Spiele zum Anfassen - Nvidia 3D Vision 2 im Praxis-Test


----------



## RobinNyan (4. Juli 2015)

ich kann den Redakteuren absolut nicht zustimmen  ich hab bisher ziemlich viel mit 3D Vision gespielt und bei mir gab es bisher nur 2 Spiele die "nicht funktionierten", bzw wo sich der Effekt nicht einschalten lässt, und zwar Need for Speed Rivals und Need For Speed: The Run.

ich weiß ja nicht welche Spiele Sie getestet haben, aber in Spielen wie Assassin's Creed (jeder Teil, außer der dritte, der geht in 3D iwie nicht, außer mit Helix Mod), Splinter Cell, Watch_Dogs (welches brilliant in 3D aussieht), Battlefield, Call of Duty und so weiter läuft 3D eigentlich ziemlich gut!

außerdem an den ersten Herrn: man kann im Nvidia Treiber ein 3D Fadenkreuz aktivieren, welches sich von der Tiefe her auf den punkt fixiert, den man anguckt, und welches daher ziemlich praktisch funktioniert (ich spiele sehr oft Borderlands damit) und man muss auch den 3D effekt damit nicht verringern!

wenn man schon der meinung ist, einen Test zu schreiben, oder sich ein urteil zu bilden, sollte man sich vorher echt mal richtig mit auseinander setzen :/

und Tomb Raider 2013 sieht in 3D auch ziemlich spektakulär aus 

#edit die Batman Spiele (keine ahnung ob das bisher auch auf Batman Arkham Knight zutrifft) können EXTREMST gut mit 3D Vision umgehen und sehen da auch ziemlich spektakulär aus  und Grid Autosport sieht auch ziemlich gut aus, dort sind sogar die kritisierten Lens Flares in 3D!

übrigens mein Shooter 3D-Favorit: Crysis 2  Crysis 2 und 3 sind nämlich auf 3D optimiert, wenn man dese spiele in 3D startet verliert man fast keine Leistung, weil die tiefe von der CPU berechnet wird irgendwie. find ich gut. sieht gut aus, und es lässt sich ziemlich gut spielen, selbst ohne nvidia fadenkreuz  

scheinbar haben Sie hier wohl die falschen Spiele getestet, ob absicht oder nicht lässt dich wohl nru mutmaßen. Zumal Sie im Nvidia treiber bereits vorher nachschauen können, ob ein Spiel 3D vision unterstützt und wie gut es das tut! Man sollte meinen, man nimmt leute die eine ahnung haben von einem thema, bevor man sie darüber schreiben lässt  ist nur meine ehrliche kritik, no h8 pls.

#edit 2 zumal man ganz offensichtlich merkt, dass die herrn schreiberlinge nicht wirklich bock auf 3D haben  Wieso man solche Leute das dann noch schreiben lässt, ist mir ein Rätsel. Als wolle man Nvidia mal wieder öffentlich runter machen  ihr könnt ja mal AMD HD3D oder wie das heißt testen, da kriegt ihr vllt 5 spiele mit zum laufen! wenn überhaupt.


----------



## sfigato (4. Juli 2015)

*Absolut deiner Meinung*

Ich finde auch das 3d vision einfach genial aussieht. Und es gibt genügend Spiele die super laufen. Trine 1+2 alle Batman Spiele Max payne Darksiders Resdient evil 5. Um nur ein paar zu nennen die ich angespielt habe.


----------



## boyclar (5. Juli 2015)

Ich benutze 3d vision auch noch sehr oft und bin mehr als zufrieden damit.
Die meisten Spiele sehen fantastisch damit aus. Gerade Spiele wie z.b. Risen 2/3 hat mir sehr gut darin gefallen.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (5. Juli 2015)

Nun, der Gewinn, die Immersion, irgendwie in die 3D Welt hineinblicken zu können, ist IMHO auch viel höher einzuschätzen, als irrsinnig hohe Auflösungen oder extrem hohe Bildwiederholraten, die den Bildeindruck am Ende nur minimal besser machen und beim Zocken nach wenigen Minuten vergessen sind.


----------



## RaulDuke666 (5. Juli 2015)

Wenn man schon einen Bericht über 3dVision veröffentlicht, sollte man meiner Meinung nach unbedingt den Helixmod-Blog ( http://helixmod.blogspot.de/2013/10/game-list-automatically-updated.html ) erwähnen. Ohne die großartige Arbeit der Jungs dort, wäre 3d Gaming quasi tot, da aktuelle Spiele kaum noch 3dVision-ready zertifiziert werden. Und wenn doch mal eins unterstützt wird, dann gibt es meist massive Probleme, wie z.B. bei GTA5.  Der 3d-Kompatibilitätsmodus, oft auch als Fake-3d bezeichnet, vermittelt ein deutlich geringeres "Mittendrin-Gefühl" und bringt auch oft Fehler mit sich. Aber über Kopfschmerzen kann ich mich auch nach mehreren Stunden des Spielens nicht beklagen. Ist eine Frage der Gewöhnung bzw. der richtigen Einstellungen von Tiefe und Konvergenz nach persönlichem Empfinden. 
Übrigens: Die 3d-Mod von "Witcher 3" ist fertig und kann auf Helixmods runtergeladen werden. Da macht Witcher 3 (mit meiner 970GTX) nochmal mehr Spass! Ich persönlich bevorzuge immer 3d vor irgendwelchen Grafikfeatures zur Bildverbesserung (Hairworks, 4xMSAA und wie sie alle heißen?), weil die Immersion einfach besser ist.


----------



## svd (5. Juli 2015)

Für mich erhöht sich die Immersion höchstens noch in Rennspielen, wo dann Teile der Strecke zB tatsächlich hinter einer Kuppel verschwinden und
du "blind" über einen Huckel fahren musst. 

In allen anderen Spiele finde ich den Effekt zwar nett (Avatar, Tomb Raider...) aber, zumindest auf nur einem 22" Bildschirm, gibt es kein "Mittendringefühl".
Ab und zu gibt es wirklich gut gemachte Popouts (Witcher 2), aber sonst ist es eher so, als würdest du, entlang der Längsachse, in ein Terrarium schauen, finde ich.

Dazu kommen noch die unvermeidlichen technischen Eigenheiten, wie Ghosting, das Verfälschen der Farben und der Ausleuchtung, etc.

Hätte ich, die Hardwareanfordererungen natürlich vorausgesetzt, die Wahl zwischen einem "3D Vision Surround" oder einem "34" curved, 21:9, IPS, adaptives VSync" Setup,
würde ich mich jederzeit für letzteres entscheiden.


----------



## Crimson28101979 (6. Juli 2015)

Ich bin ebenfalls sehr vom Artikel enttäuscht. Ich finde den Zugewinn für die Spiele enorm. Keine Kantenglättung oder Mod (SweetFX, …) kann ein Spiel so beeindruckend verbessern. Als Batman in Arkham Asylum von der Decke hängen - der Hammer in 3D! Genauso: Darksiders, Crysis 3, Resident Evil 5, … In Trine entdeckt man erst viele Objekt und Details.
„Dunkle Spiele“ (zum Beispiel Alan Wake, Thief = hoher Kontrast) finde ich im Allgemeinen nicht für Stereo 3D geeignet (außer man hat für jedes Auge ein Display wie bei Oculus VR), da sich Ghosting schwer vermeiden lässt (besonders helle Lichtquellen in ansonsten dunkler Umgebung). Im Vergleich zu der Polfilter Variante im Kino (besonders auffällig bei Gravity) schlägt sich die Shutter-Variante bei Ghosting sogar besser. Es kommt jedoch auch auf die Optimierung an. Wenn die Entwickler bereits mit dem 3D Vision Kit testen und Probleme beseitigen, kann auch ein dunkles Spiel wie Batman AA überzeugen und sich absolut fehlerfrei spielen lassen. Diese Spiele sind bei den Stereo 3D Einstellungen (nVidia) mit „3D Vision Ready“ gekennzeichnet. Bei Interesse der Autoren: ich habe von vielen Spielen 3D Screenshots (als S3D png) angefertigt – diese sind die besten Beweise.

Für die im Test verwendeten Spiele habe ich mal die Bewertung von nVidia angesehen:
GTA V – 3D Vision Mode: excellent
Metro Redux - 3D Vision Mode: excellent (Some effects render incorrectly)
Alien: Isolation – 3D Vision Mode: Not Recommended (Some objects render at wrong depth. Some effects render incorrectly. Conv. cannot be saved. Set con. manually)
Portal 2 - 3D Vision Mode: excellent
Tomb Raider 2013 – 3D Vision Mode: 3D Vision Ready
Trine 2 - 3D Vision Mode: 3D Vision Ready

Da für jedes Auge ein Bild gerendert wird, ist auch der Einbruch von 50 % der Leistung nachvollziehbar. Um Tomb Raider 2013 in 3D spielen zu können habe ich mir eine zweite GTX680 gekauft (~ GTX 690 ~ GTX980). Dann habe ich zu jeder Zeit 60 fps (in 1080p) pro Auge ohne Flimmern. Ich habe Tomb Raider 2013 cira 30 Stunden gespielt – meiste 3-4 Stunden am Stück, da ich sonst nicht dazu komme. Auch nach 4 Stunden Metro Last Light Redux am Stück hatte ich keine Kopfschmerzen. Neben dem PC, den Einstellungen kommt es sicher auf die Person an. Wer jedoch bei 60 fps flimmern sieht, der hatte seit der Einführung der Flachbildschirme schon Probleme. Bzgl. des Flimmerns vor weißer Wand: die Shutterbrille synchronisiert mit dem Bildschirm via eines IR Emitters (bspw. im Bildschirmrand). Bewegt man sich weg  oder schaut vom Emitter weg, kommt es zu erratischen Flimmern.
Light-Boost versucht durch „zusätzlich Lichtpulse“ die Helligkeit des Bilds zu erhöhen, da ja nur die Hälfte des Lichts ein Auge erreicht. Mein Bildschirm (Asus VG278H) ist so/zu hell, das mir der Verdunklungseffekt nie aufgefallen ist.

Trotz meines sehr leistungsfähigen PCs kann ich GTA V nicht in 3D Spielen, da selbst aktuelle Highend Karten keine 120 fps bei maxed out Settings schaffen. Das spiele ich in 3D, wenn ich meine nächste Grafikkarte kaufe.

Die Autoren sind sehr überzeugt von Oculus VR eine Technik die es nicht gibt und für die es genau null veröffentlichte Spiele gibt. 3D Vision läuft mit der Mehrheit der existierenden PC Spiele. Wenn man sich damit beschäftigt (siehe Kommentar von RaulDuke666 – Helixmod) kann man auch die meisten Probleme beheben (bspw. alternatives 3D Fadenkreuz), wenn der Titel nicht ohnehin 3D Vision Ready oder Excellent bewertet wurde. Bei einigen Spielen macht 3D keinen Sinn (bspw. Adventure Toonstruck), dann lasse ich die Brille in der Schublade. >Ein< Spiel wie Metro LL oder Batman AA sind für >mich< jedoch so beeindruckend, dass sich der Preis für die Hardware (GrafikkarteN, Bildschirm mit Brille) bereits gelohnt hat.

Ich hatte ebenfalls die Elsa Revelator 3D und bin immer offen für neue Technologien (auch Oculus VR), doch kann ich das erst (abseits von Messen) verwenden, wenn es erhältlich ist. Wie man bei der Elsa Revelator 3D sehen kann, dauert es einige Dekaden bis sich ein Konzept mit umfangreicher Spieleunterstützung etabliert.


----------



## Ganjaman666 (13. Dezember 2015)

Der Artikel ist schon fast ein halbes Jahr alt, aber folgendes noch zur Ergänzung.

Nicht wenige Leute können von dem 3D Effekt nicht richtig profitieren. Für die anderen sieht das Bild in 3D um Längen besser aus. Ich beschreibe den optischen Unterschied manchmal mit dem einem Fotodruck auf Normal- oder Hochglanzpapier. In 2D braucht man auch mehr Kantenglättung, weil alles unnatürlich in eine Ebene gezogen wird, wie auf einem Blatt Papier. Im 3D sieht man nur die Sachen scharf, die man anguckt. Die Leute mit Sehfehlern wie Aniseikonie und dergleichen, sehen dann natürlich in Technicken wie UHD und maximaler Kantenglättung den größeren optischen Zugewinn. Denen kann man 3D dann auch nicht schmackhaft machen. Es ist als wenn einer schon immer schwarz-weiß gesehen hat. Wie soll er sich dann Farben vorstellen können?


----------



## Karstelengro (16. Mai 2018)

Sorry .. 3D mit 2016 eingeführter Dual Projektion, sprich 2 x 4K Beamer für 3D  ergibt ein helles, ghostingfreies, scharfes Bild. Also 3D im Kino vor allem IMAX oder Cinemagnum ist 1A!  Alles andere hat mit minderwertiger Qualität des Kinos oder Professionalität des Technischen Personals zutun! Ausnahme gilt für Sehbehinderte


----------

